# What are you eating?



## JessBoBess (Oct 3, 2005)

Hi all!

What are you eating right now, or what was the last thing you ate?  

I'm waiting for my vegetarian sausages that I filled with garlic and melted cheese to cool down.


----------



## Piccolina (Oct 3, 2005)

A very simple lunch of fussili pasta and pan seared mixed mushrooms in olive oil. I'm not usualy one to stop (have time) for lunch but hubby wanted to have lunch with me today so that's what I ate 

p.s.
Your sausages sound good! Are they homemade?


----------



## wasabi (Oct 3, 2005)

Just had my morning bowl of Honey Bunches of Oats.


----------



## GB (Oct 3, 2005)

The last thing I ate was Chicken Korma for lunch. It really hit the spot.


----------



## crewsk (Oct 3, 2005)

I'm eating cheddar cheese pretzel Combos.


----------



## corazon (Oct 3, 2005)

We just finished breakfast, at 1pm.  We had chocolate chip pancakes with strawberries, rasps and bananas!  mmm


----------



## mrsmac (Oct 3, 2005)

Just had bacon and eggs with toast and washed down with coffee.


----------



## kadesma (Oct 3, 2005)

just had a couple of Dibs



kadesma


----------

